# 00-90 Flat Head Screws



## 498cm3 (Jul 30, 2021)

Are these something folks use for body mount coupler attachment? I use a fair amount of MTL couplers and it kind of looks like the draft box hole has maybe a little countersink?
Only reason I ask is a couple times I have tapped the screw a little bit to far inboard and get some axle rub.

Sent from my moto e6 using Tapatalk


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

498cm3 said:


> Are these something folks use for body mount coupler attachment? I use a fair amount of MTL couplers and it kind of looks like the draft box hole has maybe a little countersink?
> Only reason I ask is a couple times I have tapped the screw a little bit to far inboard and get some axle rub.
> 
> Sent from my moto e6 using Tapatalk


Yes, the screws that come with Micro-Trains couplers are 00-90. Some coupler boxes do have a slight countersink on the mounting hole, so you could use flathead 00-90 screws on those. Check each coupler box carefully though. I've seen some that don't have the countersink hole. You could also countersink the hole yourself. I'd use a small (1/16"?) conventional twist drill bit, rather than an actual countersink bit. Also I'd turn the bit by hand, and use minimum pressure. The file has more info about couplers, and mounts.

Traction Fan 🙂


----------



## 498cm3 (Jul 30, 2021)

traction fan said:


> Yes, the screws that come with Micro-Trains couplers are 00-90. Some coupler boxes do have a slight countersink on the mounting hole, so you could use flathead 00-90 screws on those. Check each coupler box carefully though. I've seen some that don't have the countersink hole. You could also countersink the hole yourself. I'd use a small (1/16"?) conventional twist drill bit, rather than an actual countersink bit. Also I'd turn the bit by hand, and use minimum pressure. The file has more info about couplers, and mounts.
> 
> Traction Fan


Thank you!

Sent from my moto e6 using Tapatalk


----------



## 498cm3 (Jul 30, 2021)

I purchased a 12 pack of K & S Engineering brass screws in 1/4" length. 
Working really good, no more axle rub.

Sent from my moto e6 using Tapatalk


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

498cm3 said:


> I purchased a 12 pack of K & S Engineering brass screws in 1/4" length.
> Working really good, no more axle rub.
> 
> Sent from my moto e6 using Tapatalk


Glad I could help! 😊 

Traction Fan


----------

